# Corner Steadies.



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I know there are those out there who either love then or hate them! Can anyone advise where I can obtain a pair of corner steadies to suit my Bessacarr E720 with an Alko chassis, as my 'van is not fitted with them and I am of the former opinion.
Hovis :?


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Hovis,

Just one thought before you proceed. We had corner steadies on our last motorhome and yes they did stop a lot of movement but we never used them on Aires in France because you cannot drive away without getting out of the cab. We felt safer not using them most of the time.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I can't help with the Alko but I do have a pair of these for sale http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/stor...adies&osCsid=d13cb7946148c89272b8191a7fbd98be
They are fixed with just two bolts they are the longer ones - I replaced mine with the shorter pair


----------

